# 1999 Trailswest - anyone know/have one?



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

steph said:


> A horse dealer down the street is selling a 1999 Trailswest 2 horse slant load. He wants $3800 for it. Is this a good price? I've never bought a trailer before, and we don't want to buy a new one. I can't find any info on the internet (I guess '99 is just too old?). It has a tack room with a swing out door, it's a bumper pull. I'm pretty sure the rubber flooring is still there and in good condition. Thanks!


 
Go to www.horsetrailerworld.com And do a search on trailswest 2h bp trailers


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

Check the WOOD underneath the matts, not just the rubber, as the wood can go bad (on any steel trailers) and you do not want it to fall out with the horse in the trailer.

Now, that being said, the price seems a little high to me, but not outrageous. For a 2005/06 two horse bumperpull you're looking at 6k to 6500. I would think that 2500 to 3k would be appropriate if in good condition.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

sandsarita said:


> Check the WOOD underneath the matts, not just the rubber, as the wood can go bad (on any steel trailers) and you do not want it to fall out with the horse in the trailer.
> 
> Now, that being said, the price seems a little high to me, but not outrageous. For a 2005/06 two horse bumperpull you're looking at 6k to 6500. I would think that 2500 to 3k would be appropriate if in good condition.


You can not get a nice new aluminum trailer for that price. Maybe something very low end but Trails West is a nice trailer. I have seen older quality steel trailers for more than this one.


----------

